# Meet Keiko & Ciara (our 2 of 3 kitties)



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

We finally picked up 2 of our 3 kittens yesterday!  We were stuck in traffic on the way home so it took us longer to get home... almost midnight. Keiko wailed all the way home but instantly warmed up to us in about half an hour of being let out of the carrier! 

I have been taking loads of photos and we've been so blissfully happy since we took them home  Sak, we are picking up no. 3 in about 10 days! Can't wait for Columbus too!

Here are some pics! 

Together in the cat carrier!









Ciara exploring the room...









Keiko having a quiet look..









They found the litterbox! 









Keiko started eating just an hour after we got in! 









Ciara climbing on me this morning









Ciara playing with "daddy"









Ciara loving the ball toy and Keiko was still half asleep...









Both girls loving the scratching post in their room! 









Keiko loving the water fountain









Both enjoying the living room scratching post! 









Both loving the birdie toy!









Finally a face pic of Keiko as she was very shy...









I have already made over 167 pics today and I play to take more pics as they grow older!  Having them has already been such a great positive influence on our lives...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, and such gorgeous kittens,wow they have lots of nice things to play with and climb on, how lucky are they,. Cant wait to see number three :thumbup1:_


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

They are absolutely beeeeeeeeeeautiful! 

What gorgeous kittens... and you have bought them the same water fountain and floor toy that we've bought for ours. 

It's so cute seeing them explore their new home and I can't wait to see ours do the same today!

They are lovely - fab piccies! I bet you can't wait to get your boy now too.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


They certainly look like they are happy to be home


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Awww such sweet little faces!! You are right to take lots of pics, I love watching pets grow  I love the cat tree!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: beautiful babys, Congratulations


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very sweet babies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you all!  They are so confident and growing very well!


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww they are soooo cute..gorgeous likkle faces!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Arent they absolutely stunning?
Our 3 cats are 14,14 and 6 and were all adopted when they were about 10 weeks old-Id almost forgotten how cute they are at that age and how we spent hours and hours watching them play
Please keep us regularly supplied with photos
Maureen


----------

